# SW990 Failure to eject



## mikegray (Nov 10, 2008)

I recently bought a SW990 .40 at a gunshow. It is my first handgun. I just went to the range yesterday and fired 100 rds through it (180 gr Winchester FMJ). I had 4 misfeeds while shooting. They were failure to ejects. Other than that I really enjoyed shooting and want to like the gun. Like I said it is my first handgun and I purchased it for home defense so I would like to be able to depend on it in a pinch. Does anyone have any advice on what could be causing this malfunction? Ammo? Magazine spring? Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Is the gun new or used? Is it dirty? How many mags do you have? Did the malfunctions happen with all the mags or just one? Have you tried any other brands of ammo? 

If it is the gun, it is backed by a S&W lifetime warranty.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - iif it was used, you may need a new recoil spring. And, you could have a bad mag. Try to see if it malfunctions on 1 particular mag.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

James NM said:


> Is the gun new or used? Is it dirty? How many mags do you have? Did the malfunctions happen with all the mags or just one? Have you tried any other brands of ammo?
> 
> If it is the gun, it is backed by a S&W lifetime warranty.


Nuff said..<Waits for the answers>:watching:


----------



## mikegray (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to the range again tomorrow and I am trying different ammo. I am also marking the magazines to see if it occurs with a specific mag ( it came with 3). I am hoping it is just the magazine but I already got an email back from S and W explaining the warranty. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how it goes :smt023


----------



## mikegray (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't make it to the range last weekend. I may go shoot later this week after work.


----------



## mikegray (Nov 10, 2008)

So, I shot about 150 rounds through it today and had multiple feed problems. I asked the guys at the range and it sounds like I may be the problem and I just need to work on my shooting technique. I worked on it a little bit today and it seemed to reduce the feed problems. Thanks for all the help. I guess this one gets chalked up to user error. Thanks again.


----------

